# NGD DC800 Pic Heavy (So Heavy It Broke My Caps Lock)



## thrsher (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## 80H (Dec 28, 2011)

FIRST

holy shit that is hot


----------



## Razzy (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice! How does she feel?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 28, 2011)

God damn that is hot, and I'm not normally even a fan of red finishes.


Also, videos sir!


----------



## adaman (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks amazing, I love Carvin's 8 string headstock!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 28, 2011)

now the review. i played it for about an hour at the studio. the feel of the neck is fantastic as well all know with a tung oil finish. very smooth and surprisingly more flat than my s7+1. action is just a tad bit higher than i liked but i adjusted the neck once i i stopped playing. bridge is smooth.

the pickups. surprisingly excellent clarity across the range. the gain has a strong presence but better than the duncan blackout but also little too hot. i wish it was push/pull.i think the battery needs to get some use first and then it will lose some of that "bite".

this was my first go at 20in radius. it stood out right of the bat of playing but i pretty much immediately adjusted and i didn't notice it much anymore.


----------



## That_One_Person (Dec 28, 2011)

An excellent start to what will surely be a wave of dc800 ngds.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow that's awesome! Great finish. That's exactly like the full custom BRJ I have on order. But you got it way sooner. 
Did you request the black be carried over the edge of the cap? I was thinking you were going to get a faux binding.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful. What do you think about the pickups? edit: oh, too late.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 28, 2011)

Neat.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 28, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Wow that's awesome! Great finish. That's exactly like the full custom BRJ I have on order. But you got it way sooner.
> Did you request the black be carried over the edge of the cap? I was thinking you were going to get a faux binding.


 

i didnt actually specify. i def. did not want natural binding and this is what they did. i am very happy with it. i think if the maple portion was left natural that i would not like it. i think the black lets the walnut stand out even more.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 28, 2011)

No one is gonna pay attention to my Agile NGD now 

Congrats dude!!!!


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Dec 28, 2011)

How's the .068 feel? Floppy?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 28, 2011)

That is stunning. Congratulations, dude


----------



## AfroSamurai (Dec 28, 2011)

That turned out awesome. It's getting harder not to order one


----------



## thrsher (Dec 28, 2011)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> How's the .068 feel? Floppy?


 

my first 8 is a s7+1 and its 28 5/8th. i use a 74 gauge and play in open E. i think the tension is perfect. this was my first go at 27 in scale. i think the 68 gauge for the F# is good but a tad bit loose for E. it is better than i expected it to be.

now about the scale length, someone fill me in here. from the nut to the base of the bridge......its 27 BUT to the start of the saddle it measure 27.5 SOOOO
is the guitar 27 scale or 27.5????


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Dec 28, 2011)

I think scale is double the distance from the nut to the 12th fret. edit: Actually, I just read that somewhere recently. When I measured my own guitar, it didn't add up, so idk. My RG1527 is 25.5" from nut to bridge, but 13" from nut to 12th fret. I think it'd be pretty cool if these turned out to be 27.5", but right now I'd assume it's what they say it is, 27".


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 28, 2011)

That's awesome dude. I have a walnut DC727 and love it. Clips sir!


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Dec 28, 2011)

You think a 74 would fit in there? When I get mine, I was considering putting up to a 80 or 85 if I tune drop E, but I know neither would fit without filing.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 28, 2011)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> You think a 74 would fit in there? When I get mine, I was considering putting up to a 80 or 85 if I tune drop E, but I know neither would fit without filing.


 
i doubt it. i have an 80 gauge from octave4 that is tapered down so im gonna use that. i might bore the head out, i dont know, id rather just taper down the ends of the string. im going to put the 80 on tomorrow night


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## sojorel (Dec 28, 2011)

Quite nice.

Enjoy!


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 28, 2011)

That's fuckin beautiful! The red flame looks like some kind of strawberry candy. I wanna eat it!
I've been wanting to get an XB76 and then a DC800, but I'm thinking of switching that around.
Now GET A VIDEO!

EDIT: What are the specs?
EDIT 2: Today is also the 2 year anniversary of Lowell C. Kiesel, the founder of Carvin, passing away.


----------



## idunno (Dec 28, 2011)

thrsher said:


> my first 8 is a s7+1 and its 28 5/8th. i use a 74 gauge and play in open E. i think the tension is perfect. this was my first go at 27 in scale. i think the 68 gauge for the F# is good but a tad bit loose for E. it is better than i expected it to be.
> 
> now about the scale length, someone fill me in here. from the nut to the base of the bridge......its 27 BUT to the start of the saddle it measure 27.5 SOOOO
> is the guitar 27 scale or 27.5????




Measure to the twelfth fret from the break of the nut. Multiply by 2=scale length. The reason its bigger is because the saddle has to be much further back to intonate a large string such as a .74. Im betting the high E is much closer to 27.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Dec 28, 2011)

thrsher said:


> i doubt it. i have an 80 gauge from octave4 that is tapered down so im gonna use that. i might bore the head out, i dont know, id rather just taper down the ends of the string. im going to put the 80 on tomorrow night


I was actually talking about the nut. I'm concerned that I'm going to have to file it to be able to fit a bigger gauge. Let me know if that 80 fits in the nut. From the pics, it doesn't look like it would.


----------



## intense134 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats damn nice man .


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 28, 2011)

My soul is crying on the inside... time to go sell my body for cash.

First dibs on it if you decide to sell!


----------



## crg123 (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing, I love it man! Totally jealous haha


----------



## aWoodenShip (Dec 29, 2011)

WHOOH! The top/body finish option 50 looks better than I could've hoped for! Gives me hope for the future.


----------



## Valennic (Dec 29, 2011)

Hot damn.

CLIPS


----------



## Uncreative123 (Dec 29, 2011)

This is just going to make the wait that much more unbearable. Looks really sharp- better than I would have anticipated. The review sounds promising too. I'll have to wait til I get mine in February before I can officially sell all my 7's and replace them with 8's.


----------



## 80H (Dec 29, 2011)

Gentlemen. It has begun.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 29, 2011)

I imagined it would be beautiful, but not THIS beautiful!  That is seriously striking. I love it! I might actually have to get one of these somewhere down the road, even though I'm not really into 8 strings! 

Congratulations man! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## kruneh (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks awesome, gotta love that walnut


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 29, 2011)

gawed, DAMN.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh damn. Looks great.


----------



## Edika (Dec 29, 2011)

Great, even more guitars to add to my wishlist! Awesome guitar man. You are GASing me up!!! I bet everybody is dying to listen to clips of the Carvin actives!


----------



## Ishan (Dec 29, 2011)

Are these really active pickups or are they passives with a preamp? If they are passives, do they have 3 or 4 conductors?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

Ishan said:


> Are these really active pickups or are they passives with a preamp? If they are passives, do they have 3 or 4 conductors?


 

i will respond to this tonight, if it had the preamp then it should have been push/pull no? i will open it up tonight


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 29, 2011)

So, is the neck shape comfortable/quite thin, relative to 8 strings? from the pics it seems quite flat, which is uncommon at Carvin...


----------



## Underworld (Dec 29, 2011)

You are not helping the gas at all! CLIPS if you can!


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh shit...GAS is taking over. Congrats, dude!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

*Removes glasses*

mein Gott!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> So, is the neck shape comfortable/quite thin, relative to 8 strings? from the pics it seems quite flat, which is uncommon at Carvin...


 

i was surpise at the neck....extremely comfortable and thin...more so than my s7+1.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 29, 2011)

thrsher said:


> i was surpise at the neck....extremely comfortable and thin...more so than my s7+1.



Thanks for helping my wait then....

Out of curiosity, what was your completion date? Mine was dec 19th but I haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

There should be a TON of these soon. A friend of mine ordered one all white with a maple board and his is set to be finished in a week or so. I'm excited for all of you. I won't be buying one... yet...


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

my date was dec 19 too...they were delayed a little bit and mine shipped the 23rd....however...i never received a notice that it shipped nor did i get my lil post card in the mail about shipping completion date. i just called them up and used the order tracking as well, i bet if you check the order tracking, it might have shipped


----------



## Edika (Dec 29, 2011)

Concerning the pickups, I remember one of the techs in the Carvin forums saying that they were actives but that the preamp is not on the pickup itself but it is situated in the control cavity. Like so they were not forced to worry about the size of the preamp and gave it the sound character they wanted. It is not like their other models with the acoustic module and passive pickups.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

Isn't that what people were saying EMG should do?


----------



## Rojne (Dec 29, 2011)

*Insert GAS here*



*plonk*



.. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOoOooooooooo..


----------



## renzoip (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW, that is freaking awesome! 


How did you get them to do the top like that with the back left natural? OPtion 50, maybe?


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

renzoip said:


> WOW, that is freaking awesome!
> 
> 
> How did you get them to do the top like that with the back left natural? OPtion 50, maybe?


 

yup...option 50


----------



## renzoip (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought so, since I did not see that listed on their guitar builder. Also, what kind of wood, mahogany? Excuse all the asking, your guitar is just too awesome and I'm planning on buying myself a DC800 in early February


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 29, 2011)

Kinda ugly, don't dig it at all. You should totally send it to me to... errr... make me change my mind. Yeah... that.



Any sound clips soon, dude?


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

its a walnut body.

unfortunately im not setup by any means to do sound clips or videos. 

However, i am in the process of buying a house and after doing so, i will be setting up my own little studio do do said things.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

So you ordered a semi custom right when you bought a house too?

I ordered a semi-custom Agile Pendulum 2 days before closing on my house this year. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I can record perfectly fine, which is another reason to send it over!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

You *are* a persuasive bastard.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 29, 2011)

The only guitar I really set my sights on that still eludes me is the Grape 8. That is why Holloway lost one testicle already and is about to get the other one shot and turned into ketchup. I hope it's really worth all his pain... Mehehehe...

Should he resist, it's time to do the "daily dick slice" game...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

Note to self: Don't post any NGDs Fred might like.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

you guys are silly...i love it

BTW fred...did your record ship?


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

and i just found out you can option 50 a limba body....i would have been all over it....lucky i got another s7+1 on order with a limba body


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 29, 2011)

thrsher said:


> you guys are silly...i love it
> 
> BTW fred...did your record ship?



Colour swatches going back and forth to tune shit up, then it's just autographing lord knows how many CD's...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

thrsher said:


> and i just found out you can option 50 a limba body....i would have been all over it....lucky i got another s7+1 on order with a limba body


 
Damn you have a lotta money... Wanna adopt a 26 year old?


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

well a couple of the axes will be going on the market soon


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahh... I'm considering doing the same in light of incoming goodies. Hard to let them go, though. *tear*


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

i hear ya, well i ordered a new s7+1 because my first one wasnt exactly what i wanted ( not that the specs where screwed it, it was one of my first customs and i didnt really even know as a player what i was looking for in an 8)
and my kxk i will let go once my custom kxk is done which should be very soon


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 29, 2011)

thrsher said:


> and i just found out you can option 50 a limba body....i would have been all over it....lucky i got another s7+1 on order with a limba body



which type of limba btw? if it's black limba, I'd be all over it too!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

i assume it was black limba(it just said korina on the persons order sheet as an option 50)


----------



## MikeH (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy Christfuck, that is awesome. Do want.



80H said:


> FIRST



Since you're new here, I'll lay it on you easy. But here, nobody gives a fuck who's first in the thread. You are not cool for doing it. So don't do it. Because it's annoying.

Thanks


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 29, 2011)

hmmmm, still on the fence about these, they need a passvie sized option, it really is important to me to not have active routed guitars, don't like the look and the pain in the ass they are to install aftermarket stuff that isn't EMG sized


----------



## Napalm (Dec 29, 2011)

Great looking guitar man that is killer. What neck wood? and Thank you for posting up that action.

 Lets hear some clips!!!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

the specs
walnut body/maple neck tung oiled
ebony board/SS regular frets
flamed top rudy red stain/triple step with blackburst matching headstock
*option 50 Natural sides/back clear gloss finish
black hardware/black logo straplocks
active pickups
the 8 strings come with G&G form fitted case


----------



## clintsal (Dec 29, 2011)

Speaking of the routes, are the carvin actives the exact same size as emg's / lace bars / qtuners?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 29, 2011)

clintsal said:


> Speaking of the routes, are the carvin actives the exact same size as emg's / lace bars / qtuners?



As per Carvin's site for the DC800, they are "industry standard size routes"- in other words yes.

EDIT: I see now that it's actually the DC700's site that says they are standard-sized routes. It's probably the same deal with their 8-string pickups.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

If only they'd do the same with their passives.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 29, 2011)

Wait....let me get this straight. You ordered a guitar to be built from scratch...got to choose things like the type of wood and color and you didn't have to wait over 12 months?!?!?!?!?!

Just kidding. Congrats. Carvin is great for those looking for *almost* instant gratification.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 29, 2011)

I just barely kept my head from exploding! Dude, Walnut with a maple neck through? Insane taste!

Keep us posted on it!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

MetalDaze said:


> Wait....let me get this straight. You ordered a guitar to be built from scratch...got to choose things like the type of wood and color and you didn't have to wait over 12 months?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Just kidding. Congrats. Carvin is great for those looking for *almost* instant gratification.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful guitar dude! Congrats!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 29, 2011)

some pics of the electronic guts


----------



## m4rK (Dec 29, 2011)

one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen on here! Damn I love that thing!


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 29, 2011)

Such a killer guitar! Congrats!


----------



## JazzandMetal (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow. Makes me want one.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Dec 29, 2011)

Do the pickups still sound extra hot? Is that really how it works, a fresh battery making them more hot? I'm just a little concerned about the pickups. It's the only thing I'm worried about not liking when I get mine.


----------



## Galius (Dec 29, 2011)

Well seeing and hearing how fine this guitar turned out leaves me feeling even better about my decision to order one. When mine shows up in a few weeks I may make a decision to sell 1 or 2 of my Agiles to order a second Carvin. Im really hoping these change my "quality for the money" opinion. Beautiful guitar sir!


----------



## Alimination (Dec 31, 2011)

Amazing guitar man! congrats! I'm looking forward to see all the new carvin posts!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 31, 2011)

This is for all you motherfuckers who ordered them DC800:

Fuck you.

Sincerely, 

Me.














ahahhaha FUCK! I WANT ONE! Congrats man!


----------



## Splinterhead (Dec 31, 2011)

I've dropped plenty 'o coin over at Carvin (2 DC747c's, 1 LB75p, 1 LB76p).
Man its hard keepin' these coins from droppin'!
Congrats on a killer looking/playing guitar! I am indeed jelly.


----------



## mattchristensen (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that is a nice clean and organized control cavity. Plus it looks big enough to keep a sandwich and a freezer pack in just in case you get hungry at a gig.


----------



## djinn314 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 31, 2011)

I never realized Carvin did such a nice job wiring and shielding a guitar. So many manufactures neglect to do this, properly at least.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 31, 2011)

So i just put a74 gauge on and it fit in the tuner no problem. It just barely didnt fit in the nut. I filed it just a hair with no problems.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 7, 2012)

How do the 2 highest strings sound?


----------



## engage757 (Jan 7, 2012)

holy shit! I love that. Carvin ftw again!


----------



## petray (Jan 9, 2012)

why are there nylon strings on the guitar?


----------



## thrsher (Jan 9, 2012)

petray said:


> why are there nylon strings on the guitar?


 

there isn't


----------



## legacy5k (Jan 9, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> I never realized Carvin did such a nice job wiring and shielding a guitar. So many manufactures neglect to do this, properly at least.



The metal inserts at the screwholes are a really nice touch. Makes taking the backplate off pretty stress free because you don't have to worry about stripping the wooden screwholes up.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jan 9, 2012)

Very Sherman-ish style, I love it. Congrats mang looks like a fine fiddle!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 9, 2012)

petray said:


> why are there nylon strings on the guitar?


 
say what?


----------



## jrg828 (Jan 10, 2012)

how did u get the natural finish on the back? i don't know which option that is on the order page


----------



## thrsher (Jan 10, 2012)

option 50


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dat colour :O


----------

